# Downsizing



## Eagle Eye (May 31, 2015)

I bought an EOS M with a 22mm after the steep discounts in the US kicked in. Used it every now and then, but it never really hooked me. My regular kit is a 5D Mark II, 16-35 f/4, 70-300L, and a Zeiss 50mm Makro, 67 and 77mm polarizers, Lee system with six grads and a Big and Little Stopper, all carried in Lowepro Flipside. 

My wife and I recently had a baby and I've found that I just don't have the space for the regular kit on car trips or when I'm out and about with the baby. I began using the M a lot more. In the past month, I've built a kit around an EOS M2 and am loving it. I'm shooting significantly more than I was even before the baby, I think because everything is so portable. Here's my setup: 

EOS M2 (blue), EF-M 18-55, EF-M 55-200, EF-M 22mm, 90EX flash, three batteries, charger, two 32GB SD cards, 52mm polarizer, 52mm 64x neutral density, Lee Seven5 graduated filter (only have the .6 soft now, but will be adding a .9 hard and a .9 reverse grad this summer), Lenspen, lens cloth, Canon remote, Hejnar 1" plate, and a Gitzo 1541T with a Markins Traveler ball head. I pack it all into a North Face Sport Hiker with the interior padding from a Mountainsmith Hobo bag. Fits like a dream. It has a stow-able waist strap, shoulder strap, and straps to hold the tripod. 

I miss the ultra-wide end of the 16-35 from my main kit, but I'm hoping that Canon launches an EF-M 18-135mm this summer with a 55mm filter ring, so I can switch my two zooms over to that and the 11-22 (I'm willing to lose 100mm on the telephoto end). Thanks to some of you for the help with finding the right accessories!


----------



## Rocky (May 31, 2015)

The camera strap looks interesting. Please tell me the name brand and the model number, and where did you get it? I do not trust the original strap. Thanks


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 1, 2015)

Eagle Eye, thanks for sharing your downsizing tales, and the 11-22 is a great lens, well worth the cost and (if in the US) trouble of importing from Canada or elsewhere. Unfortunately it uses an odd 55mm filter size.


----------



## Eagle Eye (Jun 1, 2015)

Rocky said:


> The camera strap looks interesting. Please tell me the name brand and the model number, and where did you get it? I do not trust the original strap. Thanks



It's a standard DSLR strap from BlinkBlinkCamera on Etsy.com. The attachment hardware came from Op/Tech Super Pro A system connectors (just cut them off the Op/Tech straps and ran the new strap through them). Available for $10.


----------



## twagn (Jun 2, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> Eagle Eye, thanks for sharing your downsizing tales, and the 11-22 is a great lens, well worth the cost and (if in the US) trouble of importing from Canada or elsewhere. Unfortunately it uses an odd 55mm filter size.



What would be the trouble getting the 11-22 from Digitalrev? They have a white box version for $329.00US. Most are impressed with shipping times. Henrys is troublesome since you have to pay through PayPal


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 2, 2015)

You don't need a PayPal account to pay through PayPal. Sure it takes seconds to set one up but you don't need to.


----------



## crashpc (Jun 2, 2015)

+1 on 11-22mm lens. It's so cheap and so sharp! It can challenge many FF lenses, especially in corner sharpness, and it squashes APS-C competition and then some (runs away giggling). Get it...


----------



## twagn (Jun 2, 2015)

> For out of country transaction, it is better to use PayPal. It will "isolate" your credit card from the merchant. It takes only a few minutes to set up a PayPal account



Thanks, I have a PayPal account but to cover purchases I would need to transfer money from my bank (two or three day process) which IMO is a step I'd rather not take, besides I have credit card protection


----------



## bf (Jun 3, 2015)

I purchesd my 11-22 from Vistek in June 2014. Back then all retailers had a low stock on it but they had it in stock.They accepted both CC and PayPal. CC worked for me. Both CC and PayPal charge about 3% for exchanging money. Vistek did a price match for me and shipped fast .


----------



## Krob78 (Jun 5, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> Eagle Eye, thanks for sharing your downsizing tales, and the 11-22 is a great lens, well worth the cost and (if in the US) trouble of importing from Canada or elsewhere. Unfortunately it uses an odd 55mm filter size.


Digital Rev was out of stock when I tried to order it for my M3. I substituted by picking up a new ef-s 10-18mm lens for only $249 and it's actually excellent! I couldn't believe how sharp it is for what it is and one more mm wider than the 11-22mm but missing on the long end a bit. Anyway for some interior real estate images it's an excellent lens. I'll likely still order an 11-22mm but I'm no longer in a hurry for it, the 10-18mm I'm finding is as excellent as the reviews...


----------



## twagn (Jun 8, 2015)

Krob78 said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Eagle Eye, thanks for sharing your downsizing tales, and the 11-22 is a great lens, well worth the cost and (if in the US) trouble of importing from Canada or elsewhere. Unfortunately it uses an odd 55mm filter size.
> ...



I'm going the same route. I want it to fit my 70D as well


----------



## sunnyVan (Jun 8, 2015)

Eagle Eye said:


> I bought an EOS M with a 22mm after the steep discounts in the US kicked in. Used it every now and then, but it never really hooked me. My regular kit is a 5D Mark II, 16-35 f/4, 70-300L, and a Zeiss 50mm Makro, 67 and 77mm polarizers, Lee system with six grads and a Big and Little Stopper, all carried in Lowepro Flipside.
> 
> My wife and I recently had a baby and I've found that I just don't have the space for the regular kit on car trips or when I'm out and about with the baby. I began using the M a lot more. In the past month, I've built a kit around an EOS M2 and am loving it. I'm shooting significantly more than I was even before the baby, I think because everything is so portable. Here's my setup:
> 
> ...



Do you find the 55-200 to be good substitute for the 70-300L? This is something I've been considering.


----------



## twagn (Jun 9, 2015)

Eagle Eye said:


> I'm hoping that Canon launches an EF-M 18-135mm this summer with a 55mm filter ring, so I can switch my two zooms over to that and the 11-22



Don't hold your breath on that one. I think the best course of action for M owners is to get the EF/ EF-S adaptor for $50US..You wouldn't miss the 16-35 since you could use it on your M


----------



## Krob78 (Jun 11, 2015)

twagn said:


> Eagle Eye said:
> 
> 
> > I'm hoping that Canon launches an EF-M 18-135mm this summer with a 55mm filter ring, so I can switch my two zooms over to that and the 11-22
> ...


Great suggestion, I have the M3 and the adapter. The adapter is great, though I have 3 ef-m lenses, I love having the adapter. My 16-35 f/4 goes right on and it's quite interesting to use, just holding the lens of course, which is larger than my M3! 

Anyway, having lots of options with the M3, via the adapter is great. Yes I know the argument about losing the whole purpose of the tiny camera is lost when I strap my 100-400L on to it but it's fun and it still drops a lot of weight off of the combo because I don't have my 5d3 on there with the battery grip.. Certainly freaks people out when they see the great white with what looks like a little point and shoot! But I just do that for giggles, not for any real imagery. 

Anyway, I picked up a copy of the ef-s 10-18mm for $249 and using it on the M3 it's brilliant! I don't regret getting the adapter whatsoever...


----------



## NevillBond26 (Jul 24, 2015)

Do's any one know if their is L-Bracket like the Really Right Stuff etc for the EOS-M3 I tried L-bracket from the Canon G14 but it is too long for the Camera also it too deep because when you tried to put the Canon EOS-M Len Adapter on the camera the L-Bracket is in way?


----------



## Eagle Eye (Aug 21, 2015)

Quick update: I ditched the Hejnar plate after problems with twisting. I changed over to a Kirk PZ-130. Has a pad that adds friction between the plate and the camera and also has a lip to prevent twisting. Replaced the allen wrench bolt with a flathead bolt that can also be tightened with pennies.


----------

